
LinkedChat – Live Chat for Facebook, Telegram and Slack - stasfeldman
https://linked.chat
======
stasfeldman
Use Facebook, Telegram or Slack to chat with your customers. Real-time support
without another chat client. Unlimited agents. No additional software.

